# C&C on Insect Pictures



## Noah212 (Jan 9, 2010)

I took all of these shots with my Nikon D60 using the AF-S DX Nikkor 18-55mm lens (the D60's kit lens).


1. 







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7. 






Keep in mind, that I am using the kit lens (18-55mm)...so some of the pictures are not 100% sharp.


C&C appreciated.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not a user of Nikon, but I just checked the prices of the D60 and I'm very surprised these macros came from a camera with a kit lens in this price range.

#2 and #5 are outstanding for a 18-55 kit lens.  #6 is what I would expect.


----------



## Noah212 (Jan 10, 2010)

mooimeisie said:


> I'm not a user of Nikon, but I just checked the prices of the D60 and I'm very surprised these macros came from a camera with a kit lens in this price range.
> 
> #2 and #5 are outstanding for a 18-55 kit lens.  #6 is what I would expect.



I was really lucky with that dragonfly shot.  Those dragonflies are usually very sensitive to movement, noise, ect.  I was lucky enough to be standing on a brick wall in my garden and have a dragonfly land on a plant about 4 feet from me.  With the grasshopper shots, I was able to get really close and make noise/movement and the grasshoppers would still stay put.

Here's another grasshopper picture.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the narrow depth of field line in macros.  I prefer macros where more of the subject is in focus.  As far as the subject matter goes, maybe it's just me, but I like to see the front of an insect.  Kind of like taking a portrait of someone, but only showing their rear end.  Sorry, not a big fan of this last one.


----------



## sami.aziz (Jan 10, 2010)

These pictures are incredible, I will admit you could have done a little more in terms of composition with some of them, and a couple could use a little more contrast, so  I would suggest taking multiple shots of the subjects with various contrast settings, at different angles, until you find something that works.


----------



## ocular (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the first image looks good.


----------

